# Kid with goat lice ???



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, she's four days old. Found one on her this morning. She's in with her twin and three 1 day olds, and two does. I have to assume they all have it. Whats a safe way to treat them this young???

Dust or ivomec drench?


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

7 that yo uput on your garden. sprinkle it on them.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont use chemicals unless I have to with my animals.
I use DE for lice and am lice free all year around.

My children can pet and cuddle the animals without picking up all the chemicals in 7 dust. I hate 7 dust. 
I dont want my children snuggling kid goats when laced with poison.

I dont want to mess with animals laced with poison.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I have used 7 dust before. It always blows in my face. I hate that. I have DE ordered at the feed store. It's been ordered since last week.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, she's four days old. Found one on her this morning. 


What does lice look like?


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

It looks just like the goat lice her momma had 2 years ago that I thought I'd gotten killed off. I dusted mom back then, burned the the bedding. I also ivomected her (I was told that would kill them too). I didnt take a pic. I just crushed it and cussed inside, but I THINK I could draw a pic of it. I would rec it if I saw it again, but I probably would be able to describe it and feel good about the description. But it looked like goat lice to me. It was staying close to the scalp, was hell to get off her(I kept pulling her hair). I had THOUGHT I saw something crawling around in the babies hair while bottle feeding them before, but hadnt been able to actually get a look at it, and had thought maybe it was just dirt, or hay, or some small speck of something. But no, the one I caught had legs and a head and that clearish body. 

I'm KNOW that there are more parasites out in the world than we know and that it's a common part of life (I watched that movie in 7th grade. I would give ANYTHING not have not WATCHED that movie!!!) but I'd rather not have anything sucking the blood outta my kids, even in small amounts. They have enough challenges without that!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have never used it on goats but I have read that ACV will lice. I do use white vinegar when I am milking to keep flies away.


----------



## uri (Jun 22, 2004)

My vet told me that is was ok to use flea powder made for kittens on goats to take care of the lice. My goat was a week old when I used it, and it worked in a day.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Rockytopsis said:


> I have never used it on goats but I have read that ACV will lice. I do use white vinegar when I am milking to keep flies away.


Would you use it topically or in their water? I've read about it, and been told it's bullocks. I dont know what to believe about vinegar. sigh.

How do you use it to keep flies away???


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm dealing with lice in a new wether I just got. Where can I buy DE? I bought what I thought was DE at TSC today, but it seems very "lethal" so I don't think it's the same thing. I probably should have bought the Ivomec instead.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I just used eprinex on my babies, about 10 days old. That was 4 days ago. I am not sure if the lice are gone yet, but the goats are fine so far. I put it on with a syringe (no needle) parted the hair and put it in the skin in several spots from withers to tail. I used 1cc/10 lbs. Please on please let the bugs be gone! No, I did not want to treat babies so young, but we are just going to keep having babies till mid June, I figured the fewer the better and the lice have gotta be a drain anyways. Hope you get a handle on it!
I have also heard that adding ACV to the water for one week every month helps. And of course shaving and sunlight. 
There are a few other threads dealing with lice now too. Darn Bugs!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a wonderful fly spray out for horses - called Equisect - it's OMRI listed - works great for all creatures and their little unwelcome critters. I use DE, but when you are dealing with such a young kid, I would reach for a spray on before the ivomec!

andrea


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

uri said:


> My vet told me that is was ok to use flea powder made for kittens on goats to take care of the lice. My goat was a week old when I used it, and it worked in a day.


My vet told me the same rub the flea powder into their coats, and down their backs,


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

uri said:


> My vet told me that is was ok to use flea powder made for kittens on goats to take care of the lice. My goat was a week old when I used it, and it worked in a day.


Were they gone for good after the one treatment? Did you repeate in 10 or 14 days?


----------



## LAsPygmys (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello,i have a Pygmy Doe that's due to Kid the end of April,and her Doe from last Year.I keep them together,and i think they have Mites or something.I have looked on them,and can't see anything.But they are itching alot,and have some skin flaking.So i figure either it's Mites,or they are starting to shed.My question is,what is safe & the best to use on my Doe & her last Year's baby for Mites?Thank's,Larry


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome Larry! 
You may want to start another thread to see if you get more responses. I would use the poultry dust on them and the stall and change the bedding. I think mites can live a little longer in the bedding than lice can. There may be something to help with the dry and flaky, but I'm not sure. I hope you loose your icky bugs too.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

No matter what you use, don't forget to dust the barn. It doesn't do any good to dust them and have them in the bedding.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Joy, here is a pic of a louse:



http://www.entomology.ucr.edu/ebeling/figures/fig294.jpg


----------

